# Looking for a good remote.



## Fortin's H.T room (Nov 11, 2009)

Trying to get ideas on a good flat screen remote for my H.T. I had one like a normal remote all in one but wasn't what i wanted.Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

By flat screen remote are you talking about a touch screen style?

Many of us use the programmable Harmony lineup of remotes. I personally have the 880 and it works great.


----------



## Fortin's H.T room (Nov 11, 2009)

Yes Sorry About that.Touch screen remotes.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Then this one would do the job nicely. There are others but they tend to cost at least $800 and dont offer much better options.


----------



## dlturner00 (Nov 5, 2009)

Wow, are you serious? A $500 remote! I love my toys but there is no way I could spend that kind of money on a remote control. Sorry, no offense but I've got a $25 Sony that controls anything I have ever tried. To each his own I guess.


----------



## RayJr (Jan 14, 2007)

I was going to suggest a Philips pronto.......extremely configurable.
I personally use a Pronto Pro...the thing is amazing.

RayJr


----------



## steiny93 (Jan 8, 2009)

some thoughts
touchscreens look cool but.... if you need to use the remote lots they are insanely annoying, here is the scenario

dvr
for dvr usage you need to actively use the 'skip forward / backward' feature (or watch commericals)

changing channels
while watching live tv a person tends to channel surf

when you have those controls via touchscreen you need to visually look at the remote before using the feature, that is annoying and gets to be a pain in the tail

because of these scenarios i've traditioned our remotes away from ones like the sony commander and the harmony one towards the harmony 880
currently we have both the harmony one and the 880, the 880 is leading the preference pack due to the dvr button being tactial vs. touch

my 2 pennies


----------

